
Why You Shouldn’t Walk on Escalators - Amorymeltzer
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/04/us/escalators-standing-or-walking.html
======
sevensor
While I appreciate the higher throughput, this is yet another reason to take
the stairs. Unfortunately these are reserved for emergencies in some cities /
stations, or hidden in areas that are well out of the way. I really loathe
standing still on an escalator.

~~~
dazc
Living in Spain I notice a lot of young folk are adopting British/American
ways of doing things. Walking everywhere with a screen in front of their face
and running up escalators when there is absolutely no reason to do so are two
of the most annoying.

